# Wasatch Front Firearm Laws?



## Opti12206 (Sep 7, 2019)

Is it legal to hunt in Millcreek and the Cottonwood canyons for grouse with a shotgun? I'd like to get out and hunt after work and those areas are about the only options which are close enough. I've done a lot of searching and there is conflicting info on what is legal. Do any of you guys hunt the Wasatch front with a rifle/ shotgun? Have you ever had any issues with law enforcement?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Opti12206 said:


> Is it legal to hunt in Millcreek and the Cottonwood canyons for grouse with a shotgun? I'd like to get out and hunt after work and those areas are about the only options which are close enough. I've done a lot of searching and there is conflicting info on what is legal. Do any of you guys hunt the Wasatch front with a rifle/ shotgun? Have you ever had any issues with law enforcement?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


i've always been told that you can do it but haven't myself. i'd rather not expose myself to the brain damage that would ensue when walking back to the truck.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Too many yuppy scums for me to deal with.....


----------



## Opti12206 (Sep 7, 2019)

So it sounds like it is legal. I don't mind dealing with the yuppies. I just don't want to have to explain my actions to a judge. It's national forest land so unless there is some law on the books for that specific area it should be okay. 

Perhaps if us hunters weren't so worried about offending the granola types they'd be used to seeing us in the field and wouldn't worry. Bonus points if we take the time to educate them on the important wildlife management roll that we play.

On another note, if anyone wants to hike around the tri-Cottonwood area with a gun after work and try to kick up some grouse let me know.


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

Opti12206 said:


> So it sounds like it is legal. I don't mind dealing with the yuppies. I just don't want to have to explain my actions to a judge. It's national forest land so unless there is some law on the books for that specific area it should be okay.
> 
> Perhaps if us hunters weren't so worried about offending the granola types they'd be used to seeing us in the field and wouldn't worry. Bonus points if we take the time to educate them on the important wildlife management roll that we play.
> 
> On another note, if anyone wants to hike around the tri-Cottonwood area with a gun after work and try to kick up some grouse let me know.


If I were closer I would join you. It would take me at least an hour or so to get there.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Opti12206 said:


> So it sounds like it is legal. I don't mind dealing with the yuppies. I just don't want to have to explain my actions to a judge. It's national forest land so unless there is some law on the books for that specific area it should be okay.
> 
> Perhaps if us hunters weren't so worried about offending the granola types they'd be used to seeing us in the field and wouldn't worry. Bonus points if we take the time to educate them on the important wildlife management roll that we play.
> 
> On another note, if anyone wants to hike around the tri-Cottonwood area with a gun after work and try to kick up some grouse let me know.


I believe it's legal to hunt the canyons you're talking about for grouse and upland game. Pretty sure the only restrictions are for the general season deer and elk hunts every year. There are rifle antlerless elk, and Once in a Lifetime Moose and Goat hunts that occur up there every year.

I hunt areas with far more hiker/non-hunter traffic than most. I've yet to have a truly negative interaction with someone. That includes times when I've had a dead turkey swinging on my back or knee joints from leg quarters sticking out of bloody game bags on my back.

Most people are just curious, and I even had a couple want to take a picture with my bird this year because they couldn't believe how beautiful the feathers were up close.

I've had a few really nice longer conversations about how good the meat is from the animals I hunt, and occasionally when I'm glassing along a well-used trail, I'll point out some animals on my phoneskope and spotter that the hikers/runners generally wouldn't have noticed.

I have had a few people give me dirty looks or say "don't shoot me!" when I have a gun or bow strapped to my pack, but if we can't handle that, I'd say we as a hunting community may be the ones who are thin-skinned.

This is all a really long-winded way of agreeing with your point, and saying, don't worry about the hikers. Be respectful and friendly, and get some birds for the table.

Good Luck!


----------



## Opti12206 (Sep 7, 2019)

elkunited said:


> If I were closer I would join you. It would take me at least an hour or so to get there.


Even if you can't get out after work, I'd be down to meet up one weekend. Hunt the Wasatch or possibly poke around the Uintas. I don't have a lot of friends out here that hunt so I'd love to meet some like minded people. It's a lot more fun bushwhacking with a partner.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I was under the impression the issue was that dogs weren't allowed in the watershed for some reason. There was nothing else wrong with hunting grouse there without a dog. 

That is just hear-say from a while back I don't know if anything has changed.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Bret said:


> I was under the impression the issue was that dogs weren't allowed in the watershed for some reason. There was nothing else wrong with hunting grouse there without a dog.
> 
> That is just hear-say from a while back I don't know if anything has changed.


You're right as far as the Cottonwoods go. In Millcreek, dogs can be off leash on hiking trails on odd numbered calendar days. Seriously.

I've never had a bad experience hunting these canyons, but an updated map is important. Lots of private land. On public land, you need to know where the trails are - there's always hikers and bikers.


----------



## Opti12206 (Sep 7, 2019)

Finnegan said:


> You're right as far as the Cottonwoods go. In Millcreek, dogs can be off leash on hiking trails on odd numbered calendar days. Seriously.
> 
> I've never had a bad experience hunting these canyons, but an updated map is important. Lots of private land. On public land, you need to know where the trails are - there's always hikers and bikers.


I don't have a dog so no issue there. I'm also well versed in using the Gaia topo maps app to make sure I'm not shooting towards any trails. I mostly just wanted to confirm that I wasn't breaking any laws.

As far as the hikers are concerned I've yet to have a bad interaction with them while hunting the Uintas. I have also found that wearing some blaze orange regardless of requirements seems to help put the non-hunters at ease. I think it helps to avoid the creepy loaner in all camo with a gun slinking around the woods vibe.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Even down south I wear my blaze orange for the same reason. My hunts around here are always surrounded by trails and I'd prefer bikers and hikers see me from afar and have enough info to guess my activity. I also try to "handrail" trails pretty closely so they can see that I'm only willing to shoot away from a trail (instead of illegally over one). It's one of the reasons I like my new O/U as I can go as far as breaking it open and putting it over my shoulder to signal it's safe as I get uncomfortably close to a trail. 

I wish more folks even knew there were upland hunters in the woods this time of year. At least around here it seems to be something that catches most people off guard. No negative interactions yet but definitely some bewilderment.


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

Opti12206 said:


> elkunited said:
> 
> 
> > If I were closer I would join you. It would take me at least an hour or so to get there.
> ...


I would love that.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

You can, I’ve done it on several occasions. Before I did though I called Salt Lake County Sheriffs Office to verify, they gave me the green light.

Just don’t shoot around trails or towards them and you’re good to go.


----------

